# Room Foggers Review - Voopoo DRAG X and DRAG S ModPods



## Room Fogger (22/6/20)

*VOOPOO DRAG X and DRAG S ModPod Kits*​
_Disclaimer – The views expressed in this review are based on my own experiences while testing the equipment being reviewed. The product/s were supplied free of charge by *VOOPOO* for review purposes and no remuneration or other incentive is received to do this review._ 

*Overview*
This review will focus on the *VOOPOO Drag X ModPod Kit* consisting of the *Voopoo Drag X Device *that uses a single 18650 battery, as well as he *DRAG S Kit* with a 2500 mAh built in battery, and the *Refillable Pod System* with *PnP* replaceable coils.

The link to the official *VOOPOO* website is:
https://www.voopoo.com/
The link to the products on the official *VOOPOO* website is:
https://www.voopoo.com/drag-series/drag-x.html
https://www.voopoo.com/drag-series/drag-s.html

*Unboxing*
The kits are neatly and securely packaged in a white colored single level cardboard boxes with a slide off cover. The front has a printed picture of the Pod style kit, and information regarding the content of the kit and product specifications are on the back. A foam cutout insert holds the device and the refillable pod in place, with the 2 supplied coils and type C USB cable being in cutouts on the one side and the information booklets on top, keeping everything safe.

*DRAG X Kit.*


The DRAG X Pod kit I received was in a Gunmetal finish and front panel trim called “Mashup” with the pod and coils in 2 different resistances.

*Package Contents included (Standard Edition)*:
1 x DRAG X device.
1 x DRAG X 4.5 ml Pod
2 x PnP Coils.
Coil PnP – VM1 0.3 Ohm coil, 32 W - 40W.
Coil PnP – VM6 0.15 Ohm coil, 60 W - 80W.
1 x USB Type C Charging Cable.
1 x User Manual/Warranty Card/Chip Card.

*DRAG S Kit.*


The DRAG S Pod kit I received was in a Gunmetal finish and front panel trim called “Marsala” with the pod and coils in 2 different resistances.

*Package Contents included (Standard Edition)*:
1 x DRAG S device.
1 x DRAG S 4.5 ml Pod
2 x PnP Coils.
Coil PnP – VM1 0.30 Ohm coil, 32 W - 40W.
Coil PnP – VM5 0.20 Ohm coil, 40 W - 60W.
1 x USB Type C Charging Cable.
1 x User Manual/Warranty Card/Chip Card.

An extra VM1 0.30 Ohm coil and VM6 0.15 Ohm was also included in the package received.



*Specifications and Features:*




*
Additional Safety Features*

Overtime Protection – Intelligent overtime protection will avoid the atomizers coil or cotton from being burned.
Short Circuit Protection – When a short circuit is detected the device will protect the battery by preventing the circuit from returning.
Overcharge Protection – With dedicated Lithium battery protection components, the battery will be protected against overcharging and damage due to this.
Max Power Protection – Intelligently matches power to coil and will not allow you to exceed this limit to prevent the coil from damage or burning.
Output Over-current Protection – Intelligently detects the output current and will shut it down if it exceeds the maximum limit.
Over Discharge Protection - With dedicated Lithium battery protection components, the battery will be protected against discharge and damage.
Over-Temperature Protection – TC Mode will assure the device and battery work properly within a safe temperature range.
Battery Reverse Protection – Device will protect itself from accidental insertion of battery in reversed polarity. _(Only on the DRAG X ModPod)_
_(Information, photos and specifications as obtained from the official *VOOPOO* website and other sources on the Internet)_

*Opinion, likes and dislikes*
I decided to combine the reviews as this is essentially the exact same device, just with a different battery option and negligible differences in functionality. The DRAG ModPods are great devices imho, they just have that something drawing you to them from the moment you first set eyes on them, and they give the impression of quality and durability and craftsmanship. The styling is also unique in this segment of the market, ensuring a product that stands out.



With the adjustable wattage and correct coil most vapers will be able to find a spot where it should suit their taste. And with the max power of 60 W for the S ModPod, and 80 W for the X ModPod, there is enough power to get a good cloud going from this. You can use a MTL coil in this, but do not expect to have a tight MTL experience, but this may be a good option for those of us that want to or prefer to dial down on the power a bit with a smaller cloud, but still have some good airflow.

The 7 color schemes that both options come in also provides you with a decent choice to suit your individual taste and preference. The colors available are:



The DRAG X with the 18650 battery has a flap that slides out and down to open on the bottom of the mod, and this allows for a quick battery change when needed. Its clicks in place solidly when closing. The polarity indicator is in red on the inside of the mod, so this means you have to have a look inside to see which side of the battery needs to go in first, but it is nice and big so no real problem. The difference in weight is also negligible with the DRAG X weighing in at 168 g and the DRAG S at 154 g on my scale.

Battery life was as expected based on the coil resistance, and the fact that the DRAG S has a 2500 mAh built in battery really made a difference, I only needed to charge it once a day when using it in rotation, which was great news, and a bonus on these is that they come with Type C charging ports, allowing for a faster charge time, and this dramatically cut down on charging time.




The pods used utilizes the same Pull and Push (PnP) system as the other Pod systems in the VOOPOO stable, ensuring very easy coil replacement. Cross compatibility with the other coils available also give you a bigger select ion, and if you have multiple devices you can virtually duplicate your vape experience across them, options and power dependent of course. This is feature that I am really liking more and more, great value for money. Flavor was very good with all of the coil options, and should satisfy most tastes, even though I prefer higher resistance coils at lower wattage for a cooler vape I enjoyed it. All of my testing was done with 70% VG / 30% PG juice, and it performed flawlessly.

The operations are mostly the same as for the other VOOPOO systems:

Five clicks of the power button to turn it on or off.
Three clicks on power button changes between “Smart” and “RBA” mode on DRAG X.
Three clicks on power button changes between “Smart” and “RBA”, and then between “Button” operation and “Auto” draw mode on DRAG S. Auto mode is not supported on the DRAG X.
Up or down buttons to change wattage.
Fire button combined with the down button resets daily puff counter.
Fire button combined with the up button locks the device.
Press all 3 buttons together to enter clock interface.
There were minor items that could be seen as downsides on both ModPod’s but I don’t think any of them are deal breakers:

The little airflow adjusting lever did get caught up in my pocket once or twice as it protrudes about 1 mm, but it held up. I personally would have preferred something with a slightly wider and flatter profile as it would not interfere with the airflow which is on the side.
The achievement function has no real use in my eyes, and the extra screen space could have been used for the other functional details, but I did graduate to “Bronze” level, just for in case someone was wondering.
On the DRAG X you have to reset the clock every time you change the battery, I ended up just bypassing this by pressing the fire button for 2 secs.
For best results it is advised that the Pod be kept filled over 1/3, but it’s not a major issue if it goes down under this, just be careful not to burn the coil.
A small bonus however on the DRAG S is the 4 small built in rubber pads on the bottom, ensuring it doesn’t slide around and stays put when you put it down, and will prevent scratching the bottom of the mod, but sadly this was omitted on the DRAG X, presumably because of the battery access hatch.

Overall, what is not to like here, you get a power package that gives you a great vape experience, with great taste and ease of use, and great looks all in one. Both these gorgeous items are hopefully going to end up in my daily rotation for quite some time to come, and even my daily driver has been sitting on the shelf a bit more since these have arrived.

A sincere thank you to @*VOOPOO* for supplying the *VOOPOO DRAG X ModPod Kit* and *DRAG S ModPod Kit* for review and for giving me the opportunity to do a review on it.
_(Information, photos and specifications as obtained from the official *VOOPOO *website on the Internet)_

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (22/6/20)

Good, informative review. Thanks @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## KobusMTL (22/6/20)

@Room Fogger very nice review. So sad that I couldn't get one when I bought my pod system.
Would have loved one.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (22/6/20)

KobusMTL said:


> @Room Fogger very nice review. So sad that I couldn't get one when I bought my pod system.
> Would have loved one.


Glad you enjoyed it @KobusMTL , just remember there is always, always an option to have more than 1 pod system,  , jokes aside, I think this is definitely worth it, I am going to keep on enjoying them for quite some time. Now just to talk one of the local vape shops into getting some spare pods!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KobusMTL (22/6/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Glad you enjoyed it @KobusMTL , just remember there is always, always an option to have more than 1 pod system,  , jokes aside, I think this is definitely worth it, I am going to keep on enjoying them for quite some time. Now just to talk one of the local vape shops into getting some spare pods!



I Know, I Know. but looking to go bigger first. want to get a sqounk and RDTA setup first before I get a second pod system

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (22/6/20)

Very detailed review. Awesome as always and very informative. Give us updates as time goes on please.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/6/20)

Resistance said:


> Very detailed review. Awesome as always and very informative. Give us updates as time goes on please.


Thanks, I will do @Resistance , now the playing around can continue, just battling to find some 28/40 Clapton wire to build the RBA to see if I can squeeze more out of it. Not happy with what I’m getting currently. 

Did order some by snail, then 2020 happened, I might still get lucky and it still may find it’s way to me. But I’m keeping my eyes peeled to see if anyone locally gets stock again, finance permitting I’ll get some to see what I can accomplish.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/6/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Now just to talk one of the local vape shops into getting some spare pods!



I have the PnP RBA deck for the Nano. Wouldn't this fit. It works really well but it's a bit fiddly to build.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (23/6/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I have the PnP RBA deck for the Nano. Wouldn't this fit. It works really well but it's a bit fiddly to build.
> 
> View attachment 199274


Same as mine, as it fits the rest it will fit here. I want to play around with wire and wicking a bit, but I think it’s going to be a great journey. As the rba is more DL loose draw it will work great with the airflow control you have here imho.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/6/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Same as mine, as it fits the rest it will fit here. I want to play around with wire and wicking a bit, but I think it’s going to be a great journey. As the rba is more DL loose draw it will work great with the airflow control you have here imho.






This rather unique description (half-DL) above is actually what I would call a restricted DL with the airflow fully open. The airflow adjustment on the X and S is probably different.

The mesh coil which came with the kit was excellent.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (24/6/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> View attachment 199325
> 
> 
> This rather unique description (half-DL) above is actually what I would call a restricted DL with the airflow fully open. The airflow adjustment on the X and S is probably different.
> ...



Agree, I don’t think it qualifies as a MTL rba option at all. But with the airflow control on the actual Drag ModPod in combination with this you may be able to get a slightly tighter draw, or a full open DL draw. I need to test a bit more but must agree that even the commercial coils are all great. I keep a couple handy for those times I’m unable to build and “need” to use the pods, I just want to try some different sizes of wire and types to see how it influences the flavour and experience. Let me know if you test what combos you come up with that work. 

So far the one round wire coil the sell for this, think it’s a 0.6 works well with fruits, but not as well imho for tobacco and bakery/ desserts, hence the experimentation. Hope you enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## u4ria (6/7/20)

Hey bud how are you thanks for the amazing review. 

Your insight between the Smok rpm80 and voopoo drag x .which is a better device? 
Are these coils for both mtl and freebase juice without changin the pods .i was told that the rpm80 comes with 2 pods or tanks so you can switch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (6/7/20)

u4ria said:


> Hey bud how are you thanks for the amazing review.
> 
> Your insight between the Smok rpm80 and voopoo drag x .which is a better device?
> Are these coils for both mtl and freebase juice without changin the pods .i was told that the rpm80 comes with 2 pods or tanks so you can switch



@u4ria , I have unfortunately not tested the Smok RPM80, so cannot give a view on it, but I have heard good things about it from others. I have used Smok Nord coils and they have worked great, good flavor and longevity without leaking, and I use a rba in my SMOK Trinity Alpha devices, and it works great. 

The supplied coils included with the Drag X is mostly geared for DL, but if you go with a higher resistance coil, it is compatible, and at lower Wattage it will handle MTL with ease. The adjustable airflow does give you a wider range of control, but it is not a tight MTL option imho. It is a quality device and I am enjoying using it immensely, and I’ve run 100 mls of juice through the one coil now, at a lower Wattage than suggested and still getting good flavour. With the correct coil choice you could effectively do both freebase and NicSalts in the Drag X or S, and get an acceptable airy MTL draw. Hope that this helps a bit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (7/7/20)

Nice review mate, i have been testing the Drag X only and before receiving was going to have a real rant about the whole scoring crap, i'm 49 not 9, Just to let people know that on the latest production runs the device has an entirely different display and the score feature has been sent to a kindergarten where the 3 year old's can play with it in the sand pit! I'm so gutted i can't beat @Room Fogger 's Bronze level and i know he will be overcome with relief!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

